
Deep Shot uses camera to move application states between PC, phone - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/06/deep-shot-uses-camera-to-move-application-states-between-pc-phone.ars
======
follower
Another article, video and discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2665417>

